# Service und Support > Testforum >  Fortgeschrittenes PCa in LOS/Brandenburg, was nun?

## PartnerundZuhörer

Zunächst im Testforum möchte ich hier die Möglichkeit zum An- und Aussprechen von Sorgen und Problemen in dieser Ausnahmesituation bieten, da dies meist im eigenen Umfeld unausstehlich erscheint bzw. Freunde und Bekannte damit überfordert scheinen. Auch können hier Fragen im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema Schwerbehinderung gestellt werden. Meine Kommentare widerspiegeln natürlich nur meine eigene Meinung und stellen weder eine verbindliche Auskunft dar noch können sie ärztliche Beratung ersetzen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Namenloser

Kannst Du bitte erläutern, was dich deiner Meinung nach qualifiziere,
aus dem Nichts heraus deine 'Kommentare' als Dienstleistung anzubieten?

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Bei Google findet man nach Eingabe von

*LOS/Brandenburg*

auch eine Beschreibung zum Landkreis Oder/Spree: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landkreis_Oder-Spree

Der Forumsuser: PartnerundZuhörer ist zwar laufend online, hat aber bislang keinen Mucks mehr von sich gegeben, obwohl er Fortgeschrittenes PCa erwähnt

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Guten Abend an Hvielemi und alle Mitlesenden, keineswegs habe ich vor, eine Dienstleistung anzubieten. Mit meinem  Kommentar sollte deutlich gemacht werden, dass ich, unter Berücksichtigung  der im angegebenen Gebiet (Landkreis Oder-Spree) teilweise weiten Entfernungen und gelegentlich auch mal etwas schwieriger Informationsbeschaffbarkeit, ggf. aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen  mit einem Rat oder Tipp Unterstützung leisten möchte, wenn mir das möglich ist. Sollte es also hier einen Mitleser aus der Gegend geben, der sich angesprochen fühlt, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen.  Es ist ein Versuch der Unterstützung, deshalb habe ich auch hier das Testforum gewählt. Ob und inwiefern ein Bedarf besteht, erhoffe ich hierzu herauszufinden.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Unbekannter,

sicher ist Dir bekannt, dass es ein Verzeichnis aller SHGs in Deutschland gibt, nämlich: https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sel...sthilfegruppen

Für den Großraum Brandenburg gibt es etliche SHGs für Prostatakrebs. Vielleicht findest Du da irgendwo Kontakt ?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Moin Unbekannter,
> 
> 
> 
> Für den Großraum Brandenburg gibt es etliche SHGs für Prostatakrebs. Vielleicht findest Du da irgendwo Kontakt ?
> 
> Gruß Harald


nureintest

----------


## Norbert65

Nur einTest

----------

